# How are the crappie



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Were taking a buddy and his wife out tomorrow for some crappie fishing.Going to eastfork.Haven't been day fishing for a while,how are the crappie bitting in the day.What depth are they being caught.Thanks for any help. :G


----------

